# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENDEMOS DERIVADOS DEL CAMU CAMU

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

Considerada mejor pulpa de camu camu de la EXPO ALIMENTARIA 2012. 
Tenemos para la venta: 
- Atomizado de camu camu:      $.34.90 USD. x Kg. Adjunto ficha técnica
- Deshidratado de camu camu:  $.39.90 USD. x Kg. Adjunto ficha técnica (harina pulverizada) 
- *Camu camu Pulpa :* 
    *Bolsa de 1 kg:      S/.9.30 soles.
                                 *Balde de 18 kg:    S/.9.00 soles.
                                 *Bidones de 50 kg: S/.8.30 soles.  Adjunto ficha técnica. 
*Tenemos capacidad de producir hasta 500tn/año de pulpa. Podemos abastecer todo el año.  *CAMPAÑA DE FRUTO DE CAMU CAMU (Octubre-Enero).* 
- Camu camu fresco: S/.3.60 X Kg puesto en Lima.
- Camu camu fresco con CERTIFICACIÓN ORGÁNICA: S/.4.00 X Kg puesto en Lima  
Envíos en: (Cajas de madera de 20 kg), capacidad: envíos de  1 a 3 tn cada 2 días.Contrato por toda la campaña.  *También tenemos:*
- Cocona fruto fresco: S/.3.00 x Kg. puesto Lima. Precio estable todo el año.
- Aguaje: S/.40.00 x Saco de 50 kg, puesto en Pucallpa (1,200 Unidades aprox.)
- Masa de Aguaje: S/.9.90 x Kg puesto en Lima.
- Maíz amarillo duro: S/.1.20 x Kg Puesto en Lima.  
Quedo a la espera de sus inquietudes 
Best Regards,  
           FERNANDO ZEGARRA TORRES.
                   General Manager fzegarra@zytnaturalperu.com
         Celular: 961036444, 061 579062
       RPM: *6966195, Skype: ferdyzeg1
Z&T NATURAL PERU SACTemas similares: VENDO CAMU CAMU FRUTO FRESCO Y PULPA 100% CALIDAD. Artículo: Inversión en tecnología duplicaría producción de camu camu en Loreto REQUERIMOS DISTRIBUIDORES PARA PULPA DE CAMU CAMU EN TODO EL PAÍS Artículo: Región Loreto desembolsa más de S/. 148,000 en créditos a productores de camu camu Impulsarán producción de arroz, maíz y camu camu en Loreto

----------

